# Buying a horse



## Coco's mum (28 June 2014)

I am looking to buy a new horse, and like some I have seen at Emerald Equine in Dorset and Liz Bradborn up near Barnstaple North Devon. Does anybody know anything about these dealers. I have made mistakes before and don't want to again!!


----------



## nuttychestnut (29 June 2014)

I purchased my boy from Emerald Equine and I would use them again. Very easy going and allowed you the time to view the horse. No pressure to purchase, wouldn't confirm a price until he had passed the 5 stage vetting. Even offered my friends the chance to hack out the other horses, they weren't even buying! 

The horse has behaved as they said he would, ie they said he was excellent with heavy traffic, he is great with lorries, tractors etc. Said he could jump, he is honest as the long is long etc etc. 

They were happy to show me loaded, was ok with a hose pipe, he would jump a rug and anything else weird I could find! 

Unfortunately my horse had developed some problems since I brought him, but any horse I purchased could have had the same issues. He now has OCD and ulcers, ulcers have been treated successfully and the OCD is mild and hopefully doesn't require any further medical treatment apart from getting him to use himself correctly. 

Good luck and enjoy your search!


----------



## roz84 (30 June 2014)

Coco's mum said:



			I am looking to buy a new horse, and like some I have seen at Emerald Equine in Dorset and Liz Bradborn up near Barnstaple North Devon. Does anybody know anything about these dealers. I have made mistakes before and don't want to again!!
		
Click to expand...

Liz Bradborn has a very good reputation and from what I've heard I don't think you could go far wrong buying a horse from her


----------



## w1bbler (1 July 2014)

I don't think Liz is a dealer anymore. She has occasional ads pop up on ad horse but all say private sale. Her website has not been updated in almost 2 years.


----------



## roz84 (1 July 2014)

Actually if you search for Liz bradborn proper horses on Facebook I think most of her advertising is done on there, a friend went to look at a horse of hers a few weeks ago


----------

